# Tree Fern (xaxim)



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 16, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience with xaxim tree fern from New Zealand by the company fernwood? I'm looking to change my mix for my masdvallias from straight sphagnum moss to something that dries a little quicker. It is my understanding that this tree fern is soft unlike the stuff we used to grow our orchids in years ago. I only ask here as I had hoped maybe someone was using it either straight or in a mix possible with phals.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes. No Phals, but I’m using it straight for Disas, and it’s working better for me than the previous chopped sphag + perlite mix I’d been using. Also have a Cattleya jongheana mounted on a NZ tree fern totem, and it’s going gangbusters. The jury is still out on a Phrag. besseae seedling in straight tree fern.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2022)

Im trying a few paphs in it. I dont think (after 4 months) they grow any differently to ones in the bark based mix. Probably stay wetter for longer. Its very dusty when dry/potting.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2022)

Photos?


----------



## Ray (Jan 10, 2022)

Over the years, I've seen a wide range of "xaxim" materials sourced from tree ferns. They ranged from somewhat dense, but spongey material to more open, but more firm stuff resembling osmunda fiber sheets, to very rigid "boards", to what was more like a box of fine sticks.

Which are we talking about here?


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jan 10, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Photos?



This was a near-rootless import 9 months ago. Laelia jongheana (‘581’ x rosada ’Ouro Preto’)


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jan 10, 2022)

In addition to the jongheana above, the Disa in this post was grown in 100% NZ tree fern fiber: Disa in bloom


----------

